# 30 Day Squat Challenge buddies Wanted!



## laurac1988

Hi all. I'm in day 3 of the 30 day squat challenge. Is anyone else doing it?

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/376ed75023b1a21efd05bf6a0e5f526b_zpsa717d7a6.jpg


----------



## ILoveShoes

Are they weighted or body weight?
xx


----------



## laurac1988

Think you can do them either way. I don't use weights personally


----------



## ronnie1234

Where do you download details from?


----------



## laurac1988

It's all in the pic above


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm wanting to start this. How are you finding it? x


----------



## helen_beee

I completed this a while ago, seemed to lift my bum a bit an make it a little less flabby xx


----------



## laurac1988

Finding it ok  100 tomorrow x


----------



## dan-o

Count me in as of today! Need a serious butt lift, never had such a saggy bottom lol!


----------



## Jakki95

I am going to start this tomorrow!


----------



## dan-o

105 today :yipee:


----------



## sunshine03

I'm on day 2 so just done 55 - I can feel the burn so it better be worth it. X


----------



## ronnie1234

Day 3. Doing 30 day an challenge as well!!


----------



## dan-o

Just over halfway and I'm feeling some change!!! Definitely a little firmer!


----------



## threebirds

Hows everyone finding it? Im going to start Monday but did a practice 20 tonight. Reckon I will find it v tough going, but hope its worth it!


----------



## laurac1988

I lost track and gave up... :-( I'm starting again on monday


----------



## dan-o

threebirds said:


> Hows everyone finding it? Im going to start Monday but did a practice 20 tonight. Reckon I will find it v tough going, but hope its worth it!

First few days hurt like hell, in my front thighs but once that sorted itself out, it suddenly got a lot easier! I feel like my posture has improved, and so has my fitness level! Feeling great actually. Will definitely carry on with some squats once the 30 days are up. :flower:


----------



## dan-o

laurac1988 said:


> I lost track and gave up... :-( I'm starting again on monday

Oh no! I must admit I've missed out two rest days as a result of losing track lol! :dohh:


----------



## ronnie1234

Feeling the burn today but think that's for I went to circuits exercise yesterday yoo


----------



## 2011butterfly

I haven't started it but it sounds good :)
What happens after 30 days though, do you carry on squats?


----------



## threebirds

Sorry I havent been posting but i have been squatting :)
110 yesterday & today is a rest day, yay. Really getting into it! Good luck everyone. 

I think at the end of it I'll keep doing a few squats - mayb 20-30 but with light weights. 

Has anyone completed yet?


----------



## dan-o

Nearly, just a few more days to go!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Does it actually work?..


----------



## dan-o

Seems to be doing something for me! Took a before pic so will do an 'after' one when I'm done to see if it really has helped or not!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Okay hun :)


----------



## dan-o

30 days of squatting completed! I've been doing 250 every day for the last week. I have also been doing 30 seconds of planks/side planks daily followed by deep yoga breathing (trying to close my distatis recti) and eating sensibly. 
Weight loss 4lbs
Inch lost off hips, waist and under bust.
Before and after pics as promised! 
Day 2 >>> day 30

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/E9FCA136-8004-474A-8160-242198AD1FCA-2381-0000019411CC5735.jpghttps://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/4E01BF13-5F0B-40C1-8055-4E4D1BB1D0F6-2381-000001941C57C32E.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Well done Hun! Can totally see a difference


----------

